# Intact Ancient Greek boat found in the Black Sea



## Brian G Turner (Oct 23, 2018)

An intact Greek boat, believed to be 2,400 years old, has been found at the bottom of the Black Sea - and is potentially the oldest intact shipwreck:

'Oldest intact wreck' found in Black Sea


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 23, 2018)

I wonder who has legal rights to it. Hmm.

Interesting age. Wonder if it's from before or after the Persian War.


----------



## Matteo (Oct 23, 2018)

I saw this and have looked around for more info but found very little.  I'd be interested in knowing how it's so well preserved.  Presumably practically anaerobic conditions and very still water.


----------

